# The Kraigen 8ml Atlantis Tank



## Matt (15/12/14)

Expensive but it looks interesting. 

*The Kraigen 8ml Atlantis Tank – $29.95*



*

8ml Tank for Aspire Atlantis*
Check out the new Kraigen tank, it upgrades the stock 2ml tank on the Aspire Atlantis to a larger 8ml tank! Get one on pre-order for only $29.95 plus shipping.

Ya the Kraigen tank is a bit expensive seeing how it cost about the same as a Aspire Atlantis but if you like the Atlantis and need a larger tank its the only way to go.

The Kraigen is made from stainless steel with a glass tank. Just replace the stock tank on your Aspire Atlantis with the Kraigen and you will now have a huge 8ml capacity. It has two 2.5mm phillips head screws in the top cap, just remove the screws and fill the tank through the holes.



Read more: http://vapingcheap.com/the-kraigen-tank-atlantis/#ixzz3LxI0xT2Z

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/14)

When they hit SA I will get one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (15/12/14)

I will be watching carefully... Good post @Matt

@Rob Fisher if you happen to find one in a basket at a vendor, remember your pal Goose!


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/14)

devdev said:


> I will be watching carefully... Good post @Matt
> 
> @Rob Fisher if you happen to find one in a basket at a vendor, remember your pal Goose!



Roger that Goose! 

@devdev nice to see you in the forums...  We do love you!


----------



## devdev (15/12/14)

It's nice to have some breathing space to enjoy the vaping budget I have been amassing in reserve over the past few months!

Love you too @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/12/14)

Why not make the atlantis taller, as opposed to wider? Aesthetically, to me at least, that'd be far nicer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (15/12/14)

Wow this is cool, I wonder


n0ugh7_zw said:


> Why not make the atlantis taller, as opposed to wider? Aesthetically, to me at least, that'd be far nicer.


I actually kinda like that its a bit wider, Imagine how much taller they would have to make it to get it to 8ml  The Atlantis to me is the perfect height for a tank


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/12/14)

8ml, is a bit much IMHO, i tend to change flavours every 5ml or so, so a 5-6ml tank would be ideal, i don't see that increasing the height of the atty more than 5-6mm

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (17/12/14)

I dont have the Atlantis yet but I wonder if this changes the actual vape?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/12/14)

Changes in width shouldn't affect the vape much, height might cool the vape a bit because of the longer chimney.


----------



## Marzuq (17/12/14)

8ml. Seems like they are trying to compete with the BF versions around. Not really a fan of wider and the overhang that comes with it. Personally I would prefer a 5ml option max that's taller not wider

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

